# Mitsubishi J8M1 Shushui



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2016)

Curiously, that first picture is the box art for the 1/72 scale Hasegawa kit I have.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2016)

Good pics...


----------



## at6 (Feb 27, 2016)

If I remember correctly, they have one down at Chino.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes, they do...and it is the most complete and original. The one in the Mitsubishi museum was built around a withered chunk of an aircraft wreck found in cave, way post war IIRC.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 27, 2016)

What really makes the Chino Shusui valuable, is it's a J8M1, which was not built in large numbers.

The second photo in post #1 is the Chino aircraft, too (airframe 403).


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2016)

Got one only the other day....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2018)

Cool pics


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2018)

That had to be one hell of a ride.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2018)

Sweet..!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

1945 Mitsubishi J8M1 Shusui -

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2019)

Those two pictured in post #15 are actually Yokosuka MXY8/KU-13 gliders (for training).

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------

